# who was the more intimadating team? early 90's Knicks or late 80's Pistons?



## OGC (Jun 14, 2003)

who was the more intimadating team? The early 90's Knicks or late 80's Pistons?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Definately the Bad Boy Pistons. I'm a Knicks fan and early-mid 90's is when I really got into bball so I saw a billion of the rough Knick games, but they weren't the Pistons. They hussled and were tough (Oakley, Mason, LJ) but not violent. Tough.. but not violent - that's the difference.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

What about those Miami and Knicks game.Those were intense moments.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Bad Boys were the Baddest team to ever suit up.
I believe they even hated one another...

Laimbeer would flagrant-foul his own mother if the game was on the line...


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

Detroit was a dirtier team, but NY was more intimidating. You knew that Lambeer & Mahorn where going to hack you, but Mason and Oakley looked scary - that's intimidation.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It has to be the Bad Boys of Detroit. Even if you did know what you were getting into each time you played them, it still didn't make a difference. They didn't care who you were, they'd do what they wanted.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

NY looked alot tougher (Ewing, XMan, Oakley, Mason) but I think Detroit was a much nastier team. Plus, you didn't expect guys like Thomas and Laimbeer to knock you out but they would. I think NY did a good job of playing by the rules but Detroit was just nasty.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

No doubt - the late 80's pistons.

Even though Isiah and rodman were smaller than the 90's Knicks players, they were intimidating little *******s. Isiah was so sneaky. Laimbeer was the biggest thug ! And when Vinny the Microwave came down with the ball, he looked like a linebacker! The worm was just learning his menacing tactics but they were still intimidating to plaenty of opponents. Rick Mahorn was also a thug.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

The 80's Pistons by a MILE!!!

Those guys actually had real TALENT in their lineup, with 5 players who made multiple all-star appereances and one of the gutsiest leaders in history in Isiah Thomas. They could score with the best of them and also sport the GREATEST and most INTIMIDATING defense in history. They held teams under 100 points when it actually meant something.

The Knicks on the other hand were basically a 1 man team that couldn't shoot to save their lives and basically tried to slow the game down to a crawl so they could just be competitive. Not to mention Patrick Ewing was not a great leader at all and a little overrated as an overall player if you ask me. When you have John Starks ars your second option you know you have serious problems.

No contest, a series between these 2 teams would end in 4 or 5 games with the Pistons winning by an average of 10+ points per contest.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What about those Miami and Knicks game.Those were intense moments.


:yes: *PJ Brown bodyslamming Charlie Ward*:yes:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

showtimes hyperbole notwithstanding, the knicks were probably more intimidating overall, imo. the pistons were probably more despised. knicks with ewing, mason, xman and oakley were just tougher people than laimbeer, edwards, mahorn, salley and rodman. laimbeer and mahorn were probably the dirtiest players on either team, though, and maybe that was intimidating. and mahorn was a bad s.o.b. but the knicks were all bad (except charles smith, of course).

the pistons were the better team, but that wasn't the question.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

I disagree.

Go hear what Larry Bird, Magic Johnson, Michael Jordan and Charles Barkley have to say about playing those Piston teams, you'll get a better picture of what it was like. I hardly hear any players talk about how "intimidating" the early 90's Knicks, fact is they WEREN'T! Maybe to the lower to mid echelon teams but not to the ELITE!!!

The flagrant foul rule was put in because of the Bad Boy Pistons, nuff said.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pistons by far, they were nasty and they had a rule call the "no layup rule" meaning if you came into the lane they were going to hack the sh!t outta you. That's intimidation. Mahorn, Zeke, and Laimbeer weren't the only ones either. Aguirre, Dantley, James Edwards, and even Darrell Walker would stomp a hole in your *** if you stepped to them wrong.


----------



## OGC (Jun 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> I disagree.
> 
> Go hear what Larry Bird, Magic Johnson, Michael Jordan and Charles Barkley have to say about playing those Piston teams, you'll get a better picture of what it was like. I hardly hear any players talk about how "intimidating" the early 90's Knicks, fact is they WEREN'T! Maybe to the lower to mid echelon teams but not to the ELITE!!!
> ...


If I remember correctly wasnt the flagrant foul created in the 90's cuzz of the Knicks? The NBA changed half of the rule book on what you could do on defense after 94 because of the Knicks Defense.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OGC</b>!
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly wasnt the flagrant foul created in the 90's cuzz of the Knicks? The NBA changed half of the rule book on what you could do on defense after 94 because of the Knicks Defense.


Im none to sure about that one... 

But I think the Knicks. I would much rather try and drive on Lambier than Ewing. Whilst Bill would wack you, there is a much better chance than Pat would actually block it. I think New York were a mean team.

Detroit man... they were just straight out ill. Crazy Ma-F#kkas


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The second three-peat Bulls. Dennis Rodman and Luc Longley. Longley could fight back in the day!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Late 80's Pistons by far. Hell even Isaih Thomas was a little scarrpy and would get into it form time to time.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OGC</b>!
> who was the more intimadating team? The early 90's Knicks or late 80's Pistons?


Hmmmm, imho, I believe it was the Pistons.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

it has to be the pistons. i mean i used to be intimidated when my bulls would play the knicks but the pistons played rough as hell and won a couple titles doing it, the knicks werent notoriously thuggish and they never won the big one.


----------

